
The NSA and Me (2014) - DigitalJack
https://theintercept.com/2014/10/02/the-nsa-and-me/
======
acqq
Bamford's latest article (less than two weeks ago) is about the US "Cyber"
army:

[http://www.reuters.com/article/us-election-intelligence-
comm...](http://www.reuters.com/article/us-election-intelligence-commentary-
idUSKCN10F1H5)

"The NSA cyberspies have merged with the cyberwarriors of U.S. Cyber Command,
which controls its own Cyber Army, Cyber Navy, Cyber Air Force and Cyber
Marine Corps, all armed with state-of-the-art cyberweapons. In charge of it
all is a four-star admiral, Michael S. Rogers."

"Now under construction inside NSA’s secret city, Cyber Command’s new $3.2-
billion headquarters is to include 14 buildings, 11 parking garages and an
enormous cyberbrain — a 600,000-square-foot, $896.5-million supercomputer
facility."

It was already posted a few times on HN but got effectively no comments.

~~~
tbihl
It seems like a good article overall, though I'm skeptical of some of his
assumptions, and a few of his characterizations are decidedly more sinister
than I think is warranted.

------
jasonkostempski
Off topic but these nothing-above-the-fold pages are really dumb. It's like
they want to shove in your face how much bandwidth they're wasting. That
picture is 406KB, other articles have even bigger pictures. It has no purpose
and forces me to scroll. I know this article is old, but I suspect the layout
is new. Articles from medium.com seem to use a similar layout.

~~~
news_to_me
I actually prefer the nothing-above-the-fold design. Bandwidth usage isn't
really an issue for me on desktop, and it provides a nice characterization of
the article without having to read more than the headline. It helps me decide
whether I want to invest in reading more.

